# PC aufrüsten - Hilfe



## D00mlord (8. August 2012)

*PC aufrüsten - Hilfe*

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe überlegt, seit dem ich Prototype 2 gespielt hab und es auf niedrigster Grafikstufe in actionreichen Situation trotzdem gelaggt hat, meinen Pc nachzurüsten. Nun kommen mir folgende Fragen auf:
- Was sollte ich nachrüsten
- Sind die nachgerüsteten Teile kompatibel zu den alten, je nach dem, vllt. auch die anderen alten nachrüsten.

Mein System sieht bisher so aus:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790FXT-UD5P
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 B50 ( auf 4 kern übertaktet) (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103680)
RAM: 4gb ddr3
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon hd4870
Netzeil: hat 550 W ( Arctic Cooling, Modell name : ax-550f )
Kühler: Nirvana NV120 Premium -> http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=272

Falls noch mehr Informationen benötigt werden, Bescheid geben!

Max. Budget 1000€, mir wäre jedoch weniger lieber 

Hoffe auf gute und viele Tipps! Danke! 

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2012)

Also, in Deinem Fall reicht es, wenn Du ne neue CPU, eine gute Grafikkarte und wenn Du eh schon dabei bist weitere 4GB RAM kaift. Hol Dir einfach einen X4 965 - der passt auf Dein Board und ist ein guter, günstiger Quadcore, der noch eine Weile reichen wird. Wenn Du jetzt ein uraltes Board hättest, würd ich direkt zu nem Intel i5 raten, aber in Deinem Fall ist das noch nicht nötig. Evlt. prüf vorher mal nach, ob das Board mindestens BIOS-Version 7 drauf hat - ab da wird ein X4 965 komplett erkannt, siehe Liste: GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket AM3 - AMD 790FX - GA-MA790FXT-UD5P (rev. 1.0)   wenn Du eine ältere BIOS-Version hast, musst Du halt eine neuere aufspielen.

Als Grafikkarte kannst Du dann bei Deinem Budget an sich alles nehmen - ich würde für einen modernen PC mindestens eine AMD 7850 nehmen, ab ca 190€. Es folgen leistungs- und preismäßig die Nvidia GTX 570, dann eine AMD 7870, dann deren OC-Variante, danach die AMD 7950 (ab 300€) und zum Schluss MEINER Vorschläge eine Nvidia GTX 670 (350€). Einige Karten hab ich ausgelassen, da sie für ihren Preis nicht mehr bieten, aber "veraltet" sind vor allem zb die GTX 580, deren Strombedarf sehr hoch ist - da wäre dann tendenziell ein neues Netzteil nötig. Bei den anderen genannten würden 500W reichen, wenn es ein Markenmodell ist. Schau mal genau nach, was für eines es ist - findest Du hinten oder auch seitlich am Netzeil (PC aufmachen)

Die Grafikkarten sind an sich immer so viel teurer, wie sie auch besser sind - d.h. Du kriegst, was du zahlst   und zB von der 7850 und 7870 gibt es OC-Varianten, die spürbar schneller sind, zB die 7850 OC ist je nach Spiel ähnlich wie eine GTX 570. 

Bald kommt auch die Nvidia GTX 660 Ti raus, die um die 300€ kosten SOLL und für die es hohe Erwartungen bei Preis-Leistung gibt - aber das kann man halt nie genau sagen - wenn Du wartest, kann es sein, dass die sich am Ende doch nicht lohnt, und wenn Du nicht wartest, kann es passieren, dass die Karte Deiner Wahl nach Release der GTX 660 plötzlich merkbar günstiger wird...   ich denke aber nicht, dass die GTX 660 Ti _merkbar_ schneller als die AMD 7850 wird: letztere kostet ja ab um die 300€, was man von der 660 auch erwartet, und wenn die GTX 660 mehr als 10% schneller als die 7850 wäre, müsste sie schon so stark wie eine GTX 670 sein - und das glaub ich beim besten Willen nicht, dass es so sein wird.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. August 2012)

Naja - wenn er schon einen auf 4 Kerne freigeschaltenen   Phenom II X4 B50 hat dann wäre ein PII X4 965 keine wirkliche Steigerung 
Denn ein X4 B50 hat bei Standardtakt entweder 3,1 oder 3,2 GHz (Je nach Athlon II oder Phenom II herkunft)
Da würde ein 3,4 GHz Phenom II nicht viel bringen.

Aber die Grafikkarte sollte unbedingt getauscht werden.
Wenn dann die Performance noch immer nicht reicht kann man noch 4GB RAM nachschieben.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Ich kenn den B50 nicht, wäre der wirklich fast so schnell wie ein X4 965? Der Takt ist ja da nicht alles  

Aber klar: erstmal würd ich es mit ner neuen Graka versuchen, denn ein halbwegs moderner Quadcore oder starker Dualcore reicht in der Tat noch gut aus.


----------



## D00mlord (9. August 2012)

Also, erstmal danke für eure Ratschläge,ich werd mir das mal anschauen.
Sollte ich mir da wirklich ein solchen cpu holen? bemerkbar besser sieht er nicht ganz aus, vllt. noch bessere cpu als vorschläge oder wird das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis immer schlechter?

Ich habe mal Informationen von meinem System im ersten Post ergänzt.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Nimm erstmal nur eine neue Grafikkarte, mind eine AMD 7850 wie gesagt. Ein X4 965 reicht definitiv für ALLE modernen Spiele locker aus, und falls Deine CPU wirklich ähnlich stark ist, reicht auch die völlig aus. Prototype 2 ist allerdings SEHR CPU-lastig, wenn man es mit den Einstellungen übertreibt - siehe auch hier: Prototype 2: Das Action-Spektakel mit Open-World-Setting in der Leistungs-Analyse  alledings hast Du da trotz des Leistungsfressenden FXAA mit einem auf vier Kerne beschränkten AMD X6 1100T 34 FPS -  wenn es aber trotzdem nicht riecht, also trotz einer Karte wie der AMD 7850, DANN kannst Du auch die CPU mal aufrüsten. Bei Preis-Leistung ist der X4 965 absolut Top, da gibt es von AMD derzeit keine bessere - die teureren CPUs sind nur wenig besser. WENN man mehr ausgeben will, dann direkt auf Intel Sockel 1155 umsteigen mit einem zB Intel i5-3450 (ca 180€) und passendem Board (ab ca 60€) - so ein Prozessor ist dann aber spezielle bei Prototype 2 auch nicht der Garant, dass es statt 25 direkt mit 50 FPS geht - in dem Link oben zB hat ein i5-2600k auch "nur" 40 FPS statt 34 FPS wie der X6 1100T mit vier Kernen.


----------



## D00mlord (9. August 2012)

okay.

eine Frage, kann man testen, was mehr beansprucht wird? also ob die graka oder der cpu mehr beansprucht wird.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Hmm, wirklich testen kann man es nicht...  man kann zwar testen, ob die CPU zB zu 100% ausgelastet ist, aber wenn die Graka dann nur zu 50% ausgelastet ist, heißt das nicht, dass die Graka noch völlig reicht, sondern es kann sein, dass sie nur zu 50% arbeitet, weil WEGEN der CPU gar nicht genug Rechenmaterial anfällt... 

Aber bei Deinem PC macht so oder so definitiv eine gute Grafikkarte als erstes Sinn.


----------



## D00mlord (9. August 2012)

Alles klar.

Ich hab dann nun vor diese Graka zu holen: Club 3D Radeon HD 7950 royalKing, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7957O) - PCGames

was meinst du dazu?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Die sollte okay sein, ansonsten wäre zB die hier auch gut: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (GV-R787OC-2GD) - PCGames  das ist eine übertaktete 7870 mit gutem Kühler. Eine 7950 wäre ca 10-15% schneller.


----------



## D00mlord (9. August 2012)

Okay! vielen Dank!

und noch 4 gb ram ddr3 drauf packen. Beim cpu brauch man also nichts machen? würde mein jetziger cpu mit dieser graka mitkommen?

btw: was für Arbeitsspeicher würdest du mir da empfehlen?

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Also, WENN die CPU ca so stark wie ein X4 965 ist, dann ist die Karte auf jeden Fall nicht "zu stark" für die CPU.

Beim RAM: was hast Du denn zu Zeit? An sich einfach DDR3-1333MHz, egal welches. Aber falls Du jetzt RAM drinhast mit zB 1,6V statt 1,5V, dann würd ich erneut lieber welches mit 1,6V nehmen ODER 2x4GB neu kaufen und das alte verkaufen.


----------



## D00mlord (9. August 2012)

Mein derzeitiger RAM hat auch 1,5V.

Und ob ich noch 2 hole ist eig. egal, denn ich hab noch 2 freie slots.

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2012)

Dann nimm einfach den günstigsten mit DDR3-1333 in "deinem" Shop, oder auch ein paar Euro mehr, wenn du "schöneren" RAM willst   kannst auch DDR3-1600 nehmen, denn da der gut zu Intel-CPUs passt, hättest beim Verkauf mehr Leute. für die das RAM interessant ist - dafür kostet es halt ein bisschen mehr, aber nicht viel.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. August 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kenn den B50 nicht, wäre der wirklich fast so schnell wie ein X4 965? Der Takt ist ja da nicht alles


 
B50 geben die AMD-Boards aus wenn man einen der oben erwähnten 2 (Phenom II) oder 3-Kerner (Athlon II) auf 4 Kerne freischaltet.
Dabei wird auch der bei Athlon II-CPUs deaktivierte Level-3 Cache aktiviert.
Prinzipiell besteht dann kein Leistungsunterschied zu einem "normalen" Phenom II X4 mit demselben Takt.

Hier hab ich dazu eine schöne Übersicht:
Unlocking Athlon II / Phenom II cores and L3 cache


----------



## Outlaw86 (5. Oktober 2012)

*Brauche Hilfe!!!*

Hallo,

brauche unbedingt hilfe von euch!
Habe mein alten Rechner von 2009 ausgegraben im Keller,hatte bis heute nen Gaming Lap Top will aber wieder umsteigen auf Desktop!!!
Folgendes ich kenne mich gar nicht aus mit Prozessoren usw und was man nachrüsten kann usw brauche eigendlich den Rechner viel zum zocken in guter Auflösung und Qualität vieleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was ich an meinen Rechner aufstocken kann!Hier mal ne kleine Übersicht der Komponenten:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom X4 9750 Quadcore (Sockel Typ AM2r2)
Mainboard: Acer RS780HVF,Chipsatz:AMD SP5100 REV. PCI Chipset,Speicher-7935,2 MB
Arbeitsspeicher: 4x 2GB DDR 2 SDRAM
Grafikkarte: ATI RADEON HD 4870
Netzteil(nur Abgelesen):FSP GROUP,DC Output 450 Watt(500 Watt Peak)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!
Mfg Daniel


----------



## Outlaw86 (5. Oktober 2012)

Die frage ist halt gleich nen neuen Tower kaufen oder aufrüsten?weil der is auch übel laut von den lüftern her was meint ihr und wie hoch wär der kostenpunkt?mfg


----------



## Outlaw86 (5. Oktober 2012)

Der gefällt mir ja auch:

http://www.amazon.de/KCS-184137G3-B...1_2?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349446292&sr=1-2


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2012)

naja, Amazon ist nicht so die dollste Anlaufstelle für Hardware wenn man nicht so drin ist, ich find das da relativ unübersichtlich, ich würde ja eher bei so Spezialisten wie Alternate, Caseking oder Hardwareversand schauen, die haben auch oft auch einen PC-Konfigurator, falls man sich nicht mit dem Zusammenbau auskennt

Und so ein Gehäuse ist eher das geringste Problem, da gibt das schon für 40€ ganz schicke, wobei es alternativ auch reichen würde eine Dämmung, Lüftersteuerrung und/oder neue Lüfter einzusetzen, bei dem Angebot hat man aber eher ein teures Gehäuse und dafür eher mittelprächtige Innereien und vorallem eine eher plakative Werbung, die CPU ist zwar die Zweitschnellste AMD, aber stinkt halt gegen die meisten von Intel ab und die Grafikkarte isz zwar passend zur CPU, aber jetzt auch nicht der Killer
Und nicht zu vergessen das Sound und LAN eh vom Mainboard kommen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2012)

Der PC wäre nicht so dolle für den Preis find ich, da ist der hier in der Summe für Spiele besser: http://www.amazon.de/computerwerk-Komplett-DDR3-1333-S-ATAIII-Festplatte/dp/B007ST50TW  windows dazu wären nochmal 80-90€.

Noch besser ist selber zusammenstellen, da Du dann genau weißt, dass Du ein gutes Board, Festplatte und Grafikkarte ausgesucht hast und auch nix unnötiges dabei ist. 

Und nur Gehäuse gibt es in der Tat ab 30€ schon welche mit einem recht leisen Lüfter im Lieferumfang.


----------



## Outlaw86 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja und was ist jetz mit meinem aktuellen rechner wegen aufrüsten?


----------

